#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-09-26
<rmg51> careful, it's getting closer to Thanksgiving every day :-[
<MobileTurkey> oh boy he's dropping some threats
<MobileTurkey> be careful I might have the bird flu :|
<rmg51> we won't know that until you dead and skinned and ready for the oven
<MobileTurkey> by that time you'll regret you ever bought that stuffing...
<rmg51> maybe, but there will be one less MobileTurkey /MutantTurkey in the world
<ChinnoDog> mmm, stuffing
<andrew> mmm
<rmg51> so, who's all on board to stuff a MutantTurkey?
<rmg51> or maybe a mobile one
<MobileTurkey> watch out or I might just pull the ol' 1 2 and flap outta here
<rmg51> a moving target
<rmg51> works for me
<MobileTurkey> i'll have you know I can make the kessel run in less than 12 parsecs...
<rmg51> where are all the hunters of the loco team?
<rmg51> maybe they are just waiting for a certain MutantTurkey to run by :-D
 * rmg51 heads off the the turkey blind to await events ;-)
<ChinnoDog> Google Voice with Sprint sounds awesome. Anyone using it?
<MobileTurkey> sounds like it kills your battery, barkey
<ChinnoDog> hmm
<ChinnoDog> Did you google it? Android apps change so fast and phones are so different it is hard to know whether google results apply at any one given time
<ChinnoDog> I'm going to give it a spin.
<MobileTurkey> not at all
<MobileTurkey> cythes: still around?
<ChinnoDog> So if someone calls my sprint number and I pick up on a land line... I guess it doesn't cost me minutes? But what happens if I call someone else's google voice number and they pick up on a cell phone. Will that count as a cell-to-cell call or is it a cell-to-landline call? Confusing...
<ChinnoDog> I'll ask the twitterverse
<cythes> MobileTurkey: Now I am
<MobileTurkey> cythes: go on facebook and look up a band called " A False Sense of Valor" and go underneath their Wall then their most recent note. I just shat all over their singer
<cythes> MobileTurkey: I aint finding it v.v
<MobileTurkey> ugh hold up
<MobileTurkey> http://www.facebook.com/notes/tyler-lindquist/the-future-of-a-false-sense-of-valor/10150302435443527?ref=notif&notif_t=note_reply
<MobileTurkey> eh?
<cythes> Holy hell man... I proud... I very proud... Carbon Leaf Still rules.
<MobileTurkey> carbon leaf is awsome -.-
<cythes> Dont you forget it and we wont have an issue. :D
<cythes> (0,0) Hoot Hoot
<ChinnoDog> carbon leaf?
<cythes> Jah
<MobileTurkayy> carbon leaf
<MobileTurkayy> what outta nashville? nah I forget where
<MobileTurkayy> they are from S.C i think
<MobileTurkayy> they are pretty freaking mellow
<cythes> ChinnoDog: They are an awesome irish rock / country band my friend forced me to listen too and I have liked ever since.
<cythes> I need to go get clean... but first..
<cythes> ChinnoDog: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWfSA8mxpVY
<MobileTurkayy> they are "irish'
<MobileTurkayy> can't listen to them anymore.
<ChinnoDog> cythes: Thanks for that link. I like that.
<MobileTurkayy> logs?
<MobileTurkayy> what happened to pennbot :[
<ChinnoDog> Long dead.
<cythes> MobileTurkayy: I sent him a link to carbon leaf
<cythes> ChinnoDog: Has been enlightened.
<cythes> NIght all
<toggles> InHisName: '91
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hey
<rmg51> o/
<teddy-dbear> morning
<InHisName> toggles: I forgot the question that you answered.
 * ChinnoDog yawns
 * InHisName yawns too
<ChinnoDog> hi lamalex
<lamalex> hi ChinnoDog
<ChinnoDog> lamalex: coming back to PA any time soon?
<lamalex> i was home this weekend
<lamalex> probably not again until thanksgiving time
<ChinnoDog> Do you drive/fly/other?
<ChinnoDog> lamalex:
<lamalex> mixed bag
<lamalex> i don't have a car so I don't drive, but the bus, or hitch a ride
<lamalex> this weekend i hitched a ride
<lamalex> i was only home for a day ha
<ChinnoDog> You can always take Megabus to Boston and then from Boston to Philly.
<ChinnoDog> lamalex: I've taken it to NYC. It isn't bad.
<lamalex> i know
<lamalex> i know the buses better than anyone on the east coast
<lamalex> i've gone ... everywhere on them
<lamalex> megabus blows though
<lamalex> bolt bus is way better
<ChinnoDog> Oh yea? What else is out there? There is BoltBus, but their routes are few.
<ChinnoDog> They only go a few places though
<lamalex> yah but they at least get you to the hubs
<lamalex> and let you take a bike
<lamalex> megabus doesn't let you bring a bicycle
<kasted> and if the wifi is "working", it still isn't that great.
 * lamalex has never tried
<ChinnoDog> It worked sporadically on the way to NYC. I abandoned it and tethered my phone instead, which was pretty reliable.
<lamalex> i just read and listen to music and stay off of the computer
<lamalex> talk to strangers
<lamalex> sew
<lamalex> whatevez
<ChinnoDog> lamalex: sew?
<lamalex> yah, sew
<lamalex> needle and thread
<lamalex> my clothes often have holes in them
<lamalex> gotta patch them up
<cythes> ChinnoDog: How did that work out?
<ChinnoDog> aaargh
<ChinnoDog> irssi is misbehaving now
<TheEvilPhoenix> o.O
<TheEvilPhoenix> ...
<cythes> See this is how it starts...
<TheEvilPhoenix> how what starts, the zombie apocalypse?
<TheEvilPhoenix> if so there's a weapons cache nearby and a bunker protected by energy fields
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<cythes> Good point lol
<TheEvilPhoenix> and by weapons i mean weapons which are energy or particle-based, and thus are stronger than standard military firearms
<TheEvilPhoenix> *points to the plasma beam emitter rifle, the photon grenades, and the antimatter bombs*
<cythes> ......... *GUN-GASM*
<cythes> TheEvilPhoenix: All we need now are Gundams..
<GeekyAdam> answer to zombie apocalypse: motion-activated energy turret with corresponding infrared sensor. if it moves, but its body isn't warm, shoot it. also energy turret means no reloading necessary?
<cythes> GeekyAdam: You may have saved the world!
<TheEvilPhoenix> cythes:  or nukes :P
<TheEvilPhoenix> <GeekyAdam> [09/26/11 14:08:40] +answer to zombie apocalypse: motion-activated energy turret with corresponding infrared sensor. if it moves, but its body isn't warm, shoot it. also energy turret means no reloading necessary?  <-- except after 250000 plasma bursts
<TheEvilPhoenix> then all you do is change the power cell
<TheEvilPhoenix> *presses eject core button*
<cythes> They work too.
<TheEvilPhoenix> *inserts new core and closes access panel*
<TheEvilPhoenix> my bunker also incorporates a last-resort protection system
<TheEvilPhoenix> in the event the bunker is breached...
<TheEvilPhoenix> a massive antimatter bomb detonates
<TheEvilPhoenix> obliterating the bunker and everything in it
<TheEvilPhoenix> thus preventing the zombies from acquiring energy- and particle- based weapons
<GeekyAdam> the only thing worse than zombie apocalypse is laser-based-weapon-yielding-zombie apocalypse. we'd be effed.
<MutantTurkey> you amean the lazer-based-weapon-weilding-robot-killing-zombie-apocalypse
<MutantTurkey> FTFY
<MutantTurkey> TheEvilPhoenix: Also that won't work. zombies generate plenty of heat.
<MutantTurkey> just set it to shoot everything and everyone
<GeekyAdam> ^ good point
<MutantTurkey> position bait traps and setup turrets do to the work in a triangle.
<MutantTurkey> the zombies won't attack that which is not human
<MutantTurkey> therefore unmanned turrets are a safe bet.
<MutantTurkey> you could also program them to not shoot you if you are wearing a RF emitter.
<MutantTurkey> because it's in a triange, it could calculate your location based on an emitter and simple trig
<MutantTurkey> moreover the trouble would be dealing with the dead bodies.
<MutantTurkey> you would need to get some sort of trash compactor.
<MutantTurkey> Trust me, i've thought it over.
<MutantTurkey> anti-matter bombs are counter intuitive because the energy required to maintain the facilties and the technical component its astronomical
<MutantTurkey> it would be a safer bet to just build a good old fasioned moat.
<MutantTurkey> jeez.
<MutantTurkey> A very deep moat in which is a very VERY high PH level
<MutantTurkey> strong enough to kill a zombie
<GeekyAdam> well...are we assuming zombies would die in deep water? i dont see why they would, so id assume simple water wouldnt stop them, only slow them.
<MutantTurkey> combine that with a TON of hard core microorginisms to break it down
<GeekyAdam> ahh
<MutantTurkey> very strong acids/base's.
<MutantTurkey> think about drinking DRAINO
<MutantTurkey> :)
<MutantTurkey> Anyway I have matters to attend to. do ponder it for some time though
<GeekyAdam> but still, over time the PH levels would need constantly maintained
<MutantTurkey> I have already decided a good point of defence.
<MutantTurkey> GeekyAdam: the breakdown of dead zombies would emit toxins.
<GeekyAdam> yes, that
<MutantTurkey> also, it's not really viable to stick around and do this zombie killing thing.
<MutantTurkey> much better time is spend on Endor, building tree villages. (zombies cannot climb) or the backwoods of montana or colorado
<MutantTurkey> j/s
<MutantTurkey> does anyone use KDE.orgs svn? it's freaking horrible
<MutantTurkey> it cuts out constantly.
<jedijf> zombies do
<MutantTurkey> climb?
<MutantTurkey> just as effectivly as humans, (or less for that matter) so I don't see it as a problem.
<GeekyAdam> zombies don't use KDE, they don't care about visually pleasing aspects
<MutantTurkey> GeekyAdam: I don't use KDE either.
<MutantTurkey> moreover I am not concerned with "visually pleasing aspects"
<GeekyAdam> MutantTurkey: likewise
<MutantTurkey> I develop the classic KDE series
<MutantTurkey> KDE 3.5 series
<MutantTurkey> before it was terrible...
<GeekyAdam> so, what you do is create a "house on stilts" type infrastructure, with various "auto-zombie-killing" mechanisms and systems below
<GeekyAdam> the stilts are strong, such as concrete pillars and "I-beams"
<MutantTurkey> GeekyAdam: again, think about the biological waste that would build up
<MutantTurkey> zombies aren't attracted to piles of dead zombies
<GeekyAdam> yes yes, the moat+PH levels or another cleaning solution would be necessary
<MutantTurkey> I am thinking much more of the "Trash Compactor" Scene, except without any weird monstors
<GeekyAdam> like, the whole ground floor opens up once a day and all carcuses fall in, and are chewed up and incinerated
<MutantTurkey> yes
<MutantTurkey> again these facilities would need some power
<GeekyAdam> yeah, thats your problem
<MutantTurkey> so the zombies would fuel the generator
<MutantTurkey>  :)
<GeekyAdam> solar wouldnt provide enough
<GeekyAdam> ahhh
<GeekyAdam> nice
<jedijf> zombies eat new laptops
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: so excited..... :D :D :D
<GeekyAdam> use them as bait
<MutantTurkey> use GeekyAdam as bait. profit.
<MutantTurkey> luckily I am a bird so I won't have to deal with thi
<MutantTurkey> just the regular turkey migrating season
<GeekyAdam> MutantTurkey: uncool.
<MutantTurkey> :P
 * GeekyAdam is off to Panera.
<MutantTurkey> yumm
<cythes> Still on about the zombies / sorry guys been fighting off a head ache all darn day.
<MutantTurkey>  haha
<MutantTurkey> FIRST SIGN OF BEING INFECTED
<TheEvilPhoenix> YOU ARE A ZOMBIE!!!
 * TheEvilPhoenix picks up the nearest phaser rifle
 * TheEvilPhoenix vaporizes cythes
 * cythes dies singing "DO what you want cuz I pirate is free!"
<cythes> I feel so picked on... v.v *Cries 1's and 0's in the corner.
 * TheEvilPhoenix goes back to shooting the horde of zombies that just appeared south of his bunker
 * cythes is now a bubbling puddle on the ground each bubble that pops says a word "How could you!!!"
 * TheEvilPhoenix reforms cythes using a molecular reconstruction device that also rewrites DNS
<TheEvilPhoenix> DNA*
<cythes> I am whole again....
<TheEvilPhoenix> just without the zombie dna :P
 * TheEvilPhoenix goes back to manning the plasma gun turrets
<TheEvilPhoenix> DIE ZOMBIES!  DIE!!!!!!!!!
<cythes> Should write a book... A giant collaborative book.
<TheEvilPhoenix> about zombies?
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<cythes> Jah
<MutantTurkey> freaking out now
<MutantTurkey> i need to learn how to type
<MutantTurkey> my typing speed is 29 wpm.
<MutantTurkey> need to get this home row thing down
<MutantTurkey> my right hand is severely crippled in typing, while my left hand has learned perfectly
<MutantTurkey> :|
<MutantTurkey> powertyping.com is awesome!
<MutantTurkey> getting this who jkl; thing down
<jedijf> A quick movement of the enemy will jeopardize six gunboats.
<MutantTurkey> :|
<MutantTurkey> turkey hunting boats?
<jedijf> my old typing class speed sentence...all letters of the alphabet
<jedijf> we used /typewriters/
<jedijf> electric
<GeekyAdam> The quick brown fox jumped over the lazy dogs.
<GeekyAdam> Five young explorers might have conquered the unknown jungles of Brazil.
 * GeekyAdam is back from Panera, btw.
<MutantTurkey> how did you find it?
<GeekyAdam> ?
<MutantTurkey> I mean, was it good
<MutantTurkey> ?
<MutantTurkey> gotta get that danged german grammer outta my head
<GeekyAdam> it was magnifacent. you pick two combo with italian combo and broc+cheddar soup. same thing every time. lovelovelove.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-09-27
<MutantTurkey> wow
<waltman> 74 wpm, but 5 mistakes.
<waltman> s/5/6/
<waltman> 71 wpm on Naduk part 2, but no mistakes!
<MutantTurkey> waltman: very nice
<MutantTurkey> I am terrible.
<MutantTurkey> It's just my right hand, I detailed earlier
<MutantTurkey> finally getting it down
<MutantTurkey> between this and doing construction in my basement I am feeling productive
<waltman> I've had a lot more practice typing than you :)
<MutantTurkey> j waltman the problem is not that I have not practiced
<MutantTurkey>  but that I have learned wrong
<cythes> Gnome 3 anyone?
<MutantTurkey> gett outta here
<waltman> MutantTurkey: Fingers on the home keys!
<waltman> Actually I don't type exactly the way I was taught, but it works for me.
<waltman> And I don't look at the keys.
<MutantTurkey> I know!
<waltman> that's why they put the little ridges on the f and the j!
<JonathanD> morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<rmg51> can't sleep?
<JonathanD> Meh
<JonathanD> rmg51: yeah.
<JonathanD> sort of
<JonathanD> rmg51: I went to bed at 8, so, really... slept plenty.
<rmg51> so,wake up early and jump into chat
<JonathanD> Yes.
<JonathanD> Of course, no one to talk to at 3am :p
<rmg51> but at this hour there aren't many people awake
<rmg51> you have to wait till 5 to get me :-D
<JonathanD> yup
<JonathanD> I mucked with my mysql for a bit instead.
<JonathanD> it won't start
<rmg51> and even if jedijf is awake he usually doesn't say anything at this hour
<JonathanD> It was kicking up the CPU yesterday, so I restarted it, except it didn't.
<JonathanD> yes, true
<JonathanD> ah, fixed it.
<teddy-dbear> morning
<kasted> morning
<kasted> a pretty warm one too....
<teddy-dbear> can someone please turn the air conditioner back on :-D
<InHisName> No
<InHisName> did everyone run off and hide in their refrigerator ?
<MutantTurkey> it's not so hot out
<MutantTurkey> 32 wpm woot
<MutantTurkey> Hey guys whats up
<jedijf> the number of women using linux
<waltman> MutantTurkey: I had to slow down to make 70 wpm without mistakes :)
<MutantTurkey> waltman: I can do 70 wpm with my awkward incorrect typing method
<MutantTurkey> where my mistakes happen are the misused right hand, so I am training it as well as I can
<waltman> Are you left handed?
<MutantTurkey> yes
<MutantTurkey> but my right hand doesn't rest normally
<MutantTurkey> instead it rests the index finger over the O
<waltman> that's too far over
<WiCkD1> hello.
<jedijf> hello WiCkD1
<WiCkD1> what part of the state are you from?
<rmg51> Phila. area
<jedijf> WiCkD1: i am from the philly area, and you?
<MutantTurkey> what happened to pennbot?
<MutantTurkey> also franconi's cheesesteaks are DELICIOUS
<jedijf> orange soda?
<WiCkD1> sorry...working, lol...I live in Allentown.
<WiCkD1> but Im down in Philly once a week.
 * pleia2 adds ocelot to philly-trip-packing list
<WiCkD1> I usually go to Larry's for cheesesteaks.
 * TheEvilPhoenix adds a reason to go down to a release party in philly to get away from classes :P
<teddy-dbear> Stitch?
<pleia2> teddy-dbear: might not be enough room for the both of them
<teddy-dbear> :-(
<pleia2> we'll see :)
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: HOW DO YOU KNOW
<MutantTurkey> HOW
<MutantTurkey> HOW
<MutantTurkey> I always get orange soda.
<amybreniz> hey people
<amybreniz> what up?
<amybreniz> how is ever one to day?
<TheEvilPhoenix> .
<amybreniz> :-)-
<amybreniz> 34.f.carlisle pa
<amybreniz> where is ever one ?
<TheEvilPhoenix> well not here for what you were looking for :P
<sadin> im so sad :( ... i lost my ubuntu lanyard on the bus...
<sadin> ill order a new one i guess when i order some stuff from archlinux and my new rubyonrails book
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: we were both there one night, i was picking up you were eating in...orange soda
<jedijf> as a matter of fact, it's been awhile and a franconi's run is overdue
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: you never say hi :[
<TheEvilPhoenix> that's because he's weird :P
<TheEvilPhoenix> loljk
<MutantTurkey> jk that
<MutantTurkey> double jkl
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-09-28
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: it was awhile ago....wasn't sure it was you until we confirmed in irc
<MutantTurkey> ah righ
<MutantTurkey> well we need some sort of signal
<MutantTurkey> "the path of the jedi is not easy", "nor is the path of the turkey"
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: someone who drinks a flavor like orange or grape, will /always/ drink that flavor
<jedijf> basic sales psychology...
<jedijf> in sales i have to create an emotional bond..there are no sales with an an enotional impetus
<jedijf> so i retain weird stuff
<jedijf> s/with/without
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: well actually last time I got coke
<MutantTurkey> but only there I get orange
<MutantTurkey> weird but it is what it is
<MutantTurkey> anyway, I understand about sales. When I worked at 711, i would have cigarettes ready for customers, at 8 oclock sharp I would have a hot cup of joe, 2 packs of Winstons and 3 fresh pretzels every thurs-sun
<MutantTurkey> stuff like that.
<InHisName1> Good at ordering and orange soda, but r u any good at making solutions for linux ?   ----   My synaptic mgr reports on my backup linux box-->You have 5 broken packages on your system! Use the "Broken" filter to locate them.
<MutantTurkey> ...
<MutantTurkey> I see you haven't changed a bit.
<MutantTurkey> Laptop is in Philly...
<MutantTurkey> damn I won't be home tomorrow. Girlfriends house for Rosh Hashanah
<InHisName1> pleia2: are you awake or others could help me fix my botched attempt to fix broken pkgs.
<rmg51> Morning
<toggles> morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> o/
<MutantTurkey> Morning
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: today is the day.
<MutantTurkey> Lappy is in Horsham
<MutantTurkey> better think of a name
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: awesome...new years celebration can wait until laptop arrives
<jedijf> national mechanics /wants/ the release party \o/
<teddy-dbear> morning
<InHisName> invite MutantTurkey to your release party, he'll have a new machine to fill.
<jedijf> this is a 21+ event
<teddy-dbear> oh, can I still come?
<jedijf> teddy-dbears are always welcome
<teddy-dbear> :-D
<InHisName> teddy-dbear wasn't even a cotton ball in the field 21- ago.  No thread, no weaving, no stuffing, no bear.
<MutantTurkey> I'm 21. cough cough
<MutantTurkey> I wish xfce made announcements for thier releaes
<MutantTurkey> like 4.8.1 4.8.2
<MutantTurkey> just so I could see some progress
<jedijf> bet they have a mailing list of some sort
<MobileTurkey> OH MY GOD THIS IS FREAKING AWESOME
<MobileTurkey> WOOOOHOOOOO
<MobileTurkey> though this microsoft software is a pain in the rear
<jedijf> MobileTurkey: dual boot....keep that garbage
<MobileTurkey> WHY :[[
<MobileTurkey> only to play Age of Empires...
<MobileTurkey> honestly only reason
<MobileTurkey> it feels terrible
<MobileTurkey> the interface is laggish and crappy
<MobileTurkey> and I've done some research and it appears that the x220 supports linux fully
<jedijf> i didn't say use it, i said /keep/ it
<MobileTurkey> how large of a space does it consume?
<jedijf> you've got more space now than you've ever had and your quibbling over 15gigs?
<MobileTurkey> same space as before actually
<MobileTurkey> I just got the 320gb hd
<jedijf> k
<MobileTurkey> :)
<MobileTurkey> but still maybe i should keep it
<MobileTurkey> it is just a bit of a PITA
<jedijf> i am just speaking from experience
<MobileTurkey> understood
<MobileTurkey> jeez these keys feel really nice
<MobileTurkey> my only grip is that the battery is not perfectly sitting
<MobileTurkey> it moves around a TINY bit
<jedijf> take it out, put back in
<jedijf> ask at gf's house if you can get a shofar blast for your new lappy
<MobileTurkey> will inquire about that
<MobileTurkey> thinkpad software seems annoying
<MobileTurkey> can't tell if serious.
<jedijf> for us, a new laptop is a religious experience
<MobileTurkey> indeed
<MobileTurkey> So what distro do I install? That is the question
<jedijf> 2
<jedijf> ubu to have, arch to use
<MobileTurkey> Thats what I was thinking
<MobileTurkey> mostly because my work on Trinity is really suffering because I don't have any packages ready for it.
<MobileTurkey> it really stinks because making package specs for the entire KDE3.5 is really tough
<MobileTurkey> especially since I am stuck at building the mess of Qt3
<jedijf> gives perspective and insight
<MobileTurkey> into Arch?
<jedijf> all 3. win.ubu.arch
<MobileTurkey> yeah
<MobileTurkey> then again, I did see the new unity interface a few days ago
<MobileTurkey> jedijf: mostly what I am afraid of in ubuntu/debian is the package manager
<MobileTurkey> no wonder ubuntu users are afraid of the command line...
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: that's the best thing about deb/ubu
<jedijf> it's automagic for you
<jedijf> at hive bbiab have to lug stuff up 5 flights
<jedijf> debian ltsp server
<MobileTurkey> :|
<MobileTurkey> gonna see if i can shut the lid ok :P
<MobileTurkey> bbs
<jedijf> dell poweredge 75lb
<jedijf> 75lb is weight, not model number
<MobileTurkey> anyway I gotta do laundry
<MobileTurkey> jedijf: gotta figure out this dual boot thing
<MobileTurkey> can I use same way I used for XP dual booting?
<MobileTurkey> coolest thing so far is my awesome "American" theme.
<MobileTurkey> when I login it plays a small country riff
<MobileTurkey> and instead of beeping at me it twangs...
 * ssweeny had a "South Park" theme for AIM back in the day
<ssweeny> when someone signed off it played Cartman's "screw you guys, i'm goin' home!"
<MobileTurkey> I was sadly never much for sound themes
<MobileTurkey> actually i hate thme.
<MobileTurkey> Even more I hate dialogs that incessantly pop up
<MobileTurkey> 1.4gigs with only chrome running...
 * MobileTurkey actually goes to do laundry
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: do arch first..then ubu last, it will see win and arch and be much more turkey friendly
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: do the make reinstall thingy (dvd usually) for your win install before doing anything
<MobileTurkey> Captacha is getting impossible...
<MobileTurkey> I can't even read them and I am not a human.
<MobileTurkey> jedijf: encrypted /home?
<WiCkD1> Hello.
<TheEvilPhoenix> .
<rmg51> 0/
<WiCkD1> anyone on the eastern side of the state where it's storming out?  Power down your gear! :)
<TheEvilPhoenix> no need if you're me
 * TheEvilPhoenix has 4 1500w UPS connected to his gear
<WiCkD1> NICE!!!
<WiCkD1> I miss having a UPS.
<TheEvilPhoenix> well actually...
<WiCkD1> One thing I find in the northeast..the power lines are more stable...power doesnt "reset" as often as it does down south...
<WiCkD1> maybe its just me.
<TheEvilPhoenix> its 4x( wall outlet + surge protection) -> UPS x 4 -> devoices
<WiCkD1> but I remoted into my gear at home and powered it down because of the storms out right now.
<TheEvilPhoenix> heh
<WiCkD1> I prefer a proper shutdown regardless of OS.
<jackson> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-09-29
<GeekyAdam> hio, anyone up?
<WiCkD1> I am but I have to go...need to go home..work time is over! :)
<GeekyAdam> :/
<WiCkD1> ill be back tomorrow though.
<MutantTurkey> thank goodness for pidgen on windows
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: doing the arch install right about now. Hopefully unetbootin still works
<MobileTurkey> jedijf: arch doesn't seem to have a way to resize disks...
<MobileTurkey> apparently nobody thought of that.
<MobileTurkey> cfdisk and fdisk cannot do it
<MobileTurkey> afaik
 * GeekyAdam lumbers off to bed.
<MobileTurkey> loosing faith in arch :[
<InHisName> Happy wee mawnin' to you all !
<pvl1> happy mornin to u too
<jackson> morning too
<andrew> morning
<andrew> and g'night
<andrew> 7am will be here too soon
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hi
<JonathanD> this doesn't look good.
<rmg51> what doesn't look good?
<JonathanD> Work is "down" in some way.
<rmg51> I'm "down" today :-D
<rmg51> I'm taking the day off
<JonathanD> heh
<JonathanD> SOunds good :P
<JonathanD> Router is offline, at least.
<JonathanD> Gonna go in now.
<rmg51> bye
<JonathanD> all fixed.
<JonathanD> Power failure last night, and one switch decided it could use the extra rest.
<rmg511> that sounds like me :-D
<JonathanD> heh :)
<JonathanD> So I have this broken ideapad.
<JonathanD> someone dropped it.
<JonathanD> I haven't really worked with an ideapad before (hardware fixage side)
<JonathanD> It's not too shabby.
<JonathanD> They destroyed one of the screen hinges, though.
<JonathanD> I'm filling the gap with solder and trying to seal up the plastic, to see if it'll move well that way.
<JonathanD> Although it has the lame shiny screen.
<MutantTurkey> my dog thinks that he is a wolf or something
<MutantTurkey> always howling in the mornings
<rmg511> one morning you will find him gnawing on one of your legs :-D
<MutantTurkey> he's a bit of a wimp, I think he may ujust be lonely
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: I am still seeking your help with this lappy, oh wise one
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: what up?
<jedijf> does wise imply old
<MutantTurkey> wise means experienced
<MutantTurkey> basically old.
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: what should  I do for partitioning? still at a crossroads here.
<MutantTurkey> w7 has 3 partitions, one that is small, then a 300gig, and lenovos 10gb recovery
<MutantTurkey> But I want W7, {debian,ubuntu}, Arch
<jedijf> leave the 2 win alone ---resize 300 to 15/285(for arch and swap) install arch, then install ubu last-resize the arch to accomodate ubu, put ubu on empty space
<jedijf> 15 for win7
<MutantTurkey> Ill need like 30 for win, got to install all  of my age of empires games...
<MutantTurkey> and kings quest! I CANT WAIT TO PLAY KINGS QUEST!!
<MutantTurkey> I am giddy as a schoolboy.
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: remove the lenovo one?
<jedijf> ok..but you get the gist
<jedijf> no
<jedijf> keep those 3
<MutantTurkey> so I'll need to do extended partition
<MutantTurkey> ok and then just resize the arch one at a later time
<MutantTurkey> easy enough
<jedijf> yes\
<MutantTurkey> rocking
<MutantTurkey> but wait... should I share my home directory between arch and ubuntu?
<MutantTurkey> typically I do a /boot /root /home setup
<jedijf> they should also have that backup procedure if not image the disk\
<jedijf> before you start
<MutantTurkey> they? should have that? backup procedure
<jedijf> actually, i shrink, then image but you can do what you like
<jedijf> uusally since they no longer ship cd's/dvd's they tell you to make a restore disk
<jedijf> do that
<jedijf> or shrink and image\
<jedijf> then start
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: you may want to do the ubu with a separate home too, just to make upgrading easier
<MutantTurkey> well fck ubuntu I tihnk I am going with debian
<MutantTurkey> but then I think, oh well maybe I should check out the big ubuntu circlejerk and see what it's all about
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: annoyingly arch doesn't have a good way to resize disks, short of using ntfs-tools
<MutantTurkey> sometimes  I wish  I had gparted
<jedijf> use an ubuntu livecd
<jedijf> hater
<MutantTurkey> so do the ubuntu install first?
<MutantTurkey> I actually keep trying to make an install disk unsing the ubuntu instructions and it keeps not booting up
<MutantTurkey> apparently my usb isn't big enough, I only have a 1GB
<MutantTurkey> here is my chance to install Haiku!
<rmg511> 1GB should be big enough
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: livecd to resize for arch ..install ubu last
<rmg511> you need at least 700MB to make an bootable usb
<MutantTurkey> weird using the tool they link to
<MutantTurkey> ?
<MutantTurkey> or how would you do it
<rmg511> system/admin/start up creator
<rmg511> from live cd
<MutantTurkey> I am on windows
<jedijf> use this http://www.imgburn.com/
<jedijf> nm
<jedijf> that's for cd's you want to do stick use http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<MutantTurkey> unetbooting wasn't working
<MutantTurkey> I'll give it another spin
<MutantTurkey> half the time unetbootin doesnt work, it's pretty sketchy
<rmg511> there is always booting live :-/
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: really though, the usb to ide/sata cable and a sata dvd drive should be next purchase if laptop doesn't have one inside
<MutantTurkey> has esata
<jedijf> does it have any optical drive?
<MutantTurkey> nope
<MutantTurkey> have a pcmcia slot
<MobileTurkey> here we go
<MobileTurkey> jedijf: got the live usb working
<MobileTurkey> ubuntu is quite odd
<MobileTurkey> feels very polished though
<Joe_CoT> pleia2, happy birthday! DarkMyst told me to message you :D
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> thank you :)
<waltman> pleia2: It's your birthday? Happy Birthday!
<pleia2> waltman: yes, 30th!
<waltman> No way!
<waltman> It's all downhill from here on out :)
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> I thought that didn't happen until 40 :)
<pleia2> so far the only crappy thing about 30 is I didn't qualify for the "young professionals" rate at my new fitness club place
<waltman> pleia2: Cookie the penguin also wants to wish you a happy birthday! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wTWWjYTe1I
<pleia2> but the membership director took pity on me and gave me a bunch of guest passes to make up for my unfortunately timed birthday :)
<beta0x64_> Hello all
<waltman> pleia2: make sure you watch Cookie all the way until the end
<pleia2> I love cookie :)
<pleia2> hi beta0x64_
<beta0x64_> hello pleia2
<waltman> pleia2: You'll be getting senior discounts before you know it! :)
<pleia2> lol
<waltman> Cookie might be the cutest little penguin EVAH
<beta0x64_> How is Ubuntu in the Pittsburgh area? Is there support here?
<pleia2> ssweeny is out there, in the past the Ubuntu events have mostly been teamed up with wplug.org
<beta0x64_> good to know pleia2.
<beta0x64_> So far, I've been a loner!
 * ssweeny waves at beta0x64 
<ssweeny> beta0x64, whareabouts in the burgh are you?
<beta0x64_> ssweeny: I am about 50 minutes south of Pittsburgh.
<beta0x64_> That is, 50 minutes south assuming 0 traffic lol
<ssweeny> beta0x64, like washington area?
<beta0x64_> no like westmoreland
<beta0x64_> wait, washington how?
<beta0x64_> oh. I've never been to Washington, PA. No, down route 51. not 79
<ssweeny> beta0x64, washington, pa is almost an hour south of pittsburgh
<beta0x64_> I'm like between Washington and Greensburg
<ssweeny> anyway, i think i'm the sole ubuntu rep in the greater pittsburgh area
<beta0x64_> Well isn't that fancy?
<ssweeny> but i work for canonical, so that has to be bonus points
<beta0x64_> +1
<beta0x64_> congratulations. that's really great.
<TheEvilPhoenix> -2
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<ssweeny> at least until now i've been the only pittsburgh ubuntu user who knows how to use IRC :)
<beta0x64_> Or have been bothered to use it!
<beta0x64_> So, how do we plan world domination?
<beta0x64_> We should start with Downtown...
<jedijf> i like beta0x64_ spirit...army of 2
<beta0x64_> well, we need to amass an idiot army obviously
<jedijf> and apparently knows ssweeny
<beta0x64_> or at least a very cheaply implemented robotic army
<jedijf> :P
<ssweeny> for that we can use cmu
<ssweeny> i know some folks...
<waltman> Huh. Here I figured that 50 minutes south of Pittsburgh was West Virginia :)
<ssweeny> waltman, that's more like 1:10
<ssweeny> actually about 50 minutes west of pittsburgh will also put you in WV
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
 * TheEvilPhoenix is originally from pittsburgh
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<beta0x64_> I suppose it depends on how fast you drive and on which roads.
<beta0x64_> I live along routes 51 and interstate 70
 * waltman discovers that Pittsburgh's quite a bit further north than he thought.
<beta0x64_> ssweeny: so, what do you do for canonical?
<ssweeny> beta0x64, i'm on the oem services team. i customize ubuntu for hardware manufacturers to distribute on their products
<beta0x64_> ssweeny: that's great. is that an on-site type of job? do you have to travel?
<ssweeny> beta0x64, i mostly work from home. i travel to UDS twice a year and occasionally to our US home base in boston
<beta0x64_> I'm impressed. which companies do you work with? local computer stores or something like asus?
<ssweeny> the most well-known is probably dell
<ssweeny> we have a bunch of customers in asia
<beta0x64_> oh I see
<beta0x64_> So you work internationally from home?
<ssweeny> yep
<beta0x64_> That's sweet =)
<beta0x64_> working with canonical must be nice.
<beta0x64_> is LPIC worth it?
<beta0x64_> well I have to go ladies and gentlemen. believe me, I'll be back
<TheEvilPhoenix> no you wont :P
<WiCkD1> hello.
<jedijf> hello WiCkD1
<JonathanD> Battery is shot on this thing.
<jedijf> dropping does not break battery
<jedijf> in general
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: doode
<MutantTurkey> what the hall
<MutantTurkey> ubuntu doesn't let me update because I am not in the sudoers file, and it doesn't let me set the root password at all
<MutantTurkey> so how am I supposed to update ?
<MutantTurkey> because no root pw so I can't use su.
<MutantTurkey> I mean I am going to drop into a fallback shell, but I don't understand how regular users do it
<MutantTurkey> :|
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: user has password, that's sudo password
<jedijf> sudo su
<JonathanD> jedijf: I assume it was already broken.
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: your doing it rong
<jedijf> way rong
<JonathanD> I'm trying to find a pinout to charge it outside the laptop, and see if it's the battery or the laptop...
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: hsudo was broken
<MutantTurkey> dude maybe I should just install debian...
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: you installed ubu?
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: yes.
<jedijf> 11.04?
<MutantTurkey> lemme pm
<MutantTurkey> ya
<jedijf> ga no!
<beta0x64> MutantTurkey, you could boot into single user mode and add yourself to the sudoers file.
<MutantTurkey> kasted: I did
<MutantTurkey> beta0x64: i did
<MutantTurkey> that was the first thing I did
<beta0x64> Still not working?
<MutantTurkey> but I was thinking about all the idiotic non linux users trying it out for the first time
<MutantTurkey> beta0x64: they are probably hopelessly lost
<beta0x64> they should be able to go update normally. I'm not sure why you couldn't use sudo
<rmg511> hie nick says it all ;-)
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: did you use the single from grub, that's pretty 'polished' now to
<jedijf> too
<MutantTurkey> yeah
<MutantTurkey> nice dialog
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: how do I boot to kdm?
<jedijf> you installed it, right?
<MutantTurkey> wrong chat :eek:
<MutantTurkey> yes
<beta0x64> when you go to login
<beta0x64> right?
<jedijf> then after you put in user name...on the bottom you'll see session switcher
<MutantTurkey> is that still in /etc/init.d/?
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: not kde, kdm
<jedijf> that didn't happen automagically when you installed kde?
<MutantTurkey> no idea... haven't rebooted yet
<MutantTurkey> I figured you would have to switch the daemons
<jedijf> it should happen automagically or sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm   and select kdm
<MutantTurkey> okay
<MutantTurkey> thanks :)
<jedijf> logout....find the session thingy and see how easy it is to switch...prolly have ldm choice by now too
<jedijf> guess this is the 'find that session thingy' part
<sadin> hi everyone how you doing
<kasted>  /whois sadin
<JonathanD> I have no idea, whois he?
<sadin> JonathanD you know me lol
<JonathanD> So I do :P
<sadin> oh JonathanD guess what
<kasted> lol
<JonathanD> ?
<sadin> i decided to join the ubuntu artwork team and help they havent responded to me when i asked for any tips or anything but im going to look at one of the requested tasks thats open and take it up and design something
<sadin> for ubuntu
<JonathanD> oh, interesting :)
<JonathanD> I wish I could art :)
<sadin> lol
<JonathanD>  o
<JonathanD> /|\
<JonathanD>  |
<JonathanD> / \
<JonathanD> My brilliant ubuntu art
<TheEvilPhoenix> ART!
<JonathanD> Thats a penguin.
<sadin> yay!
<sadin> ill see you guys mater
<sadin> later*
 * sadin has to leave for marching band
 * sadin cringes
<pvl1> hello
<WiCkD1> hello.
<GeekyAdam> hi
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-09-30
<MobileTurkey> jedijf: its finally all under control
<MobileTurkey> except I have no idea what the heck is up with grub
<MobileTurkey> I don't know how to add entries to ubuntus system
<TheEvilPhoenix> MobileTurkey:  it should do it automatically
<TheEvilPhoenix> MobileTurkey:  there's an update command you can run
<TheEvilPhoenix> MobileTurkey:  sudo update-grub
<TheEvilPhoenix> why do you have to add stuff manually, if I may ask?
<MobileTurkey> TheEvilPhoenix: I have another partition....
<MobileTurkey> with another distro
<TheEvilPhoenix> MobileTurkey:  sudo update-grub
<TheEvilPhoenix> it will scan *all* partitions
<MobileTurkey> why is that SO RIDICULOUS. wrong mindset doode. :)
<MobileTurkey> thank you :)
<MobileTurkey> don't burn up on me ;)
 * TheEvilPhoenix is busy fending off 20000 ships from invading earth
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<TheEvilPhoenix> you'd be surprised how effective antimatter weapons are :p
<MobileTurkey> don't worry, after this I am getting right into playing Age of mythology... :)
<TheEvilPhoenix> lucky for me, i've got a fleet of about 250000 ships
<MobileTurkey> but theirs are superior?
<TheEvilPhoenix> each with the firepower to nuke the entire planet :P
<TheEvilPhoenix> well
<MobileTurkey> the death star(s)!
<TheEvilPhoenix> my 250000 is about equal to their 20000
<MobileTurkey> ...
<MobileTurkey> so this is an even match?
<MobileTurkey> only wit and cunning tactical ability will win the battle?
<TheEvilPhoenix> although the <SECRET FLEET OF PWNAGE> I've been developing is en route
<TheEvilPhoenix> and it has more power than all 250000 ships combinede
<MobileTurkey> Egad! off with you and back to your battle station!
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<TheEvilPhoenix> i dont have to be out there
 * TheEvilPhoenix has the superior tactics and overall battle strength
<MobileTurkey> a commander wlling to let his troups die.
<TheEvilPhoenix> the secret fleet is comprised of 10 ships
<TheEvilPhoenix> i'm on the lead ship on that fleet
<MobileTurkey> what sort of ships are we talking?
<MobileTurkey> like space balls ships?
<TheEvilPhoenix> MobileTurkey:  think massive dreadnaught-class ships
<TheEvilPhoenix> each about the size of the state of Texas :P
<TheEvilPhoenix> and with enough firepower to irradiate the surface of Earth about 800 times over
<MobileTurkey> Texas huh?
<MobileTurkey> what the hell kind of game is this!
<MobileTurkey> (and where is my oil
<TheEvilPhoenix> MobileTurkey:  :P
<MobileTurkey> but seriously... what game is this?
<MobileTurkey> I want in!
<TheEvilPhoenix> lol
<TheEvilPhoenix> well
<TheEvilPhoenix> its a simulated battle in an old star trek game
<TheEvilPhoenix> and...
<MobileTurkey> today I was at a dinner with my girlfriends family, and her little cousin starts charging up with hte nerf guns
<TheEvilPhoenix> i modified things... :P
<MobileTurkey> so we duked it out
<TheEvilPhoenix> heh
<MobileTurkey> TheEvilPhoenix: also, how can I uninstall unity, gnome etc?
<MobileTurkey> that whole blob
<MobileTurkey> is Unity just unity shell + gnome2?
<TheEvilPhoenix> erm
<TheEvilPhoenix> you'd better ask in #ubuntu
<MobileTurkey> okay
<TheEvilPhoenix> been a while since I replaced GNOME/Unity with KDE
<TheEvilPhoenix> and i didnt install Kubuntu, i installed just KDE
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<MobileTurkey> KDE? TDE my frenn
<TheEvilPhoenix> TDE?
<MobileTurkey> Trinity Desktop Environment
<TheEvilPhoenix> oh wait
<TheEvilPhoenix> be riight back
<MobileTurkey> http://trinitydesktop.org
 * TheEvilPhoenix is headed into battle
<MobileTurkey> bahaha
<MobileTurkey> may the force be with you
<TheEvilPhoenix> dont need it
 * TheEvilPhoenix watched half their battle force die from the heavy weapons of the dreadnought fleet
<TheEvilPhoenix> the rest are in retreat :p
<TheEvilPhoenix> as for my battle force...
<TheEvilPhoenix> well...
<TheEvilPhoenix> meh
<MobileTurkey> hehe
<TheEvilPhoenix> the dreadnoughts are fine
<TheEvilPhoenix> and about half the other ships are fine
<MobileTurkey> fine... as in still texas?
<TheEvilPhoenix> fine as in no hull damage, and minimal shield damage
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<TheEvilPhoenix> as i said
<TheEvilPhoenix> they're dreadnoughts
<TheEvilPhoenix> fail!
<TheEvilPhoenix> YOU FAILED!
<sadin> back guys :D
<MutantTu1key> arch up and running nicely
<MutantTu1key> all those things I just take for granted I have to reinstall.
<jackson> o/
<InHisName> ZZZzzzzz
<rmg511> Morning
<jedijf> +
<jedijf> keyboard fail
<waltman_> morning?
<teddy-dbear> morning
<MutantTurkey1> new lappy at school, grades will suffer
<jthan> Morning guys
<rmg51> o/
<teddy-dbear> 8-)  0/
<MutantTurkey1> o/
<jthan> Oh geez.
<jthan> Quite a greeting, right there
<InHisName1> having too much fun playing with new toy, than paying attention in class, MutantTurkey?
<InHisName1> pleia2 or other 'expert' to help me to fix my 'damage'.
<jthan> What damage ?
<InHisName1> I had 5 broken pckgs.  I tried just about all options but none worked.  I picked one and 'removed' it.  30 other things went away too, including the other 4 packages.   All were libxyz types.
<InHisName1> Now even firefox and chrome crash now and then.
<jthan> How do you manage all of this breakage?
<InHisName1> How to put back those libs ?   I wrote names down.   I get errors when I install one at a time.
<InHisName1> Dunno on breakage, just appeared one day.
<jthan> What kind of errors?
<InHisName1> right after an update
<InHisName1> Hold on I'll got to that machine and try again and see what errors
<jthan> Well - don't worry about it now
<jthan> I'm just getting the info out for others to read. I've gotta go back to class
<InHisName> list moved of what to reinstall.
<InHisName> found it,  installing libqtgui4  - waiting for errors
<InHisName> Hmmmm, still saying 'preparing packages'  different and s.l.o.w.
<jedijf> starving....where is my food?
<InHisName1> Awww, you poor boy, not even a piece of bread ?
<InHisName1> Here is some ----> eFood
<InHisName> GHHhhhaaaa, its still 'preparing packages...."
<Sadin> JonathanD are you there i have a question
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop  if you didn't get that answer...reading backlog while i starve
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: next Ubuntu install use alternate cd and choose cli install only and build up
<jedijf> or do that now and put where the other 'buntu is
<Sadin> jedijf who is in charge of our loco website?
<jedijf> our wordpress blog? how can I assist you?
<Sadin> jedijf i dont know if you saw thati had said last night i was trying to get inot the artwork team
<Sadin> into*
<Sadin> well id like to (if its okay with you) take on the task of making the wodpress blog's theme match the modern ubuntu style as my first artwork comunity job
<Sadin> jedijf im in school right now classes are switching soon so if you would please think about my offer :) ill be back on irc around 3:30
<JonathanD> I am Sadin
<Sadin> JonathanD okay well class is ending what do you think about my offer
<JonathanD> That sounds like an interesting project.
<Sadin> i really wanna get involved more and i think its a great place to start
<JonathanD> I'm not the one to ask though.
<Sadin> i asked jedijf but i didnt get a response yet
<Sadin> i hope hell give me an answer when i get home from school later at 3:30 see ya JonathanD
<jedijf> Sadin: make a wordpress theme....
<Sadin> jedijf yes
<jedijf> sadin then we can all look and vote
<Sadin> :O
<Sadin> alright sounds good
<Sadin> c ya everyone
<JonathanD> later Sadin
<jedijf> sadin the keystone logo must stay
<jedijf> but can be oranged
<WiCkD1> hello.
<InHisName1> HiYa WiCkD1
<WiCkD1> hello InHisName1 where are you from? what part of the state?
<InHisName1> Near Doylestown, PA
<InHisName1> Philly area
<WiCkD1> oh nice! I'm in Allentown.
<WiCkD1> I've only been to Doylestown once...caught the R5 to Philly from there once.
<InHisName1> we got one in Hellertown and another up that way too.
<WiCkD1> what? septa?!
<InHisName1> That'd do well for you.  Easy parking that way.
<InHisName1> yes, septa
<WiCkD1> oh nice I gotta look into that if they expanded this way...I've already been towed in Philly once...2 weekends ago.
<InHisName1> expanded ?  HAH!   every 1/4 century a little something might happen. Otherwise NOT.
<WiCkD1> lol.
<WiCkD1> Ill keep driving.
<WiCkD1> would be nice though...
<jedijf> just park better
<WiCkD1> yeah tell me about it.
<WiCkD1> lol.
<jedijf> i get towed often
<jedijf> don't like rules
<WiCkD1> I still say that not allowing cars parked overnight in center city is BS.
<InHisName1> hey jedijf do you know about major repairs after 'broken packages' error message and I removed one in order to reinstall.   Took out 30 other things.   Now can't install any back.
<jedijf> InHisName1: do sudo aptitude update    that should give you answers
<InHisName1> that's what I started with trying to fix the busted packages.  wouldn't fix, finally removed one
<InHisName1> I'll reboot it and try it one more time anyway.
<InHisName> update no error messages
<InHisName> no no upgrade no error messages
<InHisName> update did have errors: dpkg-deb: error: subprocess <decompress> returned error exit status 1
<InHisName> plus more
<InHisName> From /var/log/dpkg.log --->2011-09-30 12:49:52 startup archives unpack      2011-09-30 12:49:57 install libqtgui4 4:4.7.2-0ubuntu6.2 4:4.7.2-0ubuntu6.3                      2011-09-30 12:49:57 status half-installed libqtgui4 4:4.7.2-0ubuntu6.2                                   2011-09-30 12:49:58 status config-files libqtgui4 4:4.7.2-0ubuntu6.2
<jedijf> sudo dpkg --remove -force --force-remove-reinstreq package name
<jedijf> InHisName1: ^ do that for the bad packages and update again
<InHisName1> Ok, just change 'package' to the name and run it ?
<InHisName> dpkg: error: conflicting actions -f (--field) and -r (--remove)
<jedijf> typo
<jedijf> InHisName1: do this firt
<jedijf> first
<jedijf> sudo apt-get autoclean
<InHisName> k
<jedijf> then, sudo apt-get clean
<jedijf> then, sudo apt-get autoremove
<InHisName> done both
<InHisName> ok
<jedijf> try update again
<InHisName> You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these.
<InHisName> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<jedijf> do that
<InHisName> from autoremove
<jedijf> sudo apt-get -f install
<InHisName> which first after autoremove ?   -f ins or update again ?
<jedijf> -f install
<InHisName> update same as before, no visible problems.   Should I do upgrade again?
<InHisName> -f install    did put in libqtgui4 without error.
<jedijf> update
<InHisName> No error msgs with update
<jedijf> sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<InHisName> ok
<jedijf> if it works donate $5 to the release party appetizer fund
<InHisName> 17 upg and 1 to remove
<InHisName> doing stuff
<jedijf> pleia2: looks like we get apps \o/
<pleia2> apps?
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> oh I see :)
<InHisName> Current status: 0 updates [-17].     is this good or not good ?
<InHisName> there were two errors that started with this: WARNING: Failed to parse default value `' for schema
<jedijf> InHisName1: success...it's been so long, you don't know what it looks like
<InHisName> Now what's next, a rehash to be sure ?
<jedijf> nothing, enjoy ubuntu
<InHisName> not even a reboot ?
<InHisName> Synaptic pkg mgr seems to like things now.  Even offers virtualbox-4.1,  I'll try that now.
<rmg51> sure go ahead, find more ways to break it :-/
<InHisName> Preconfiguring packages ...                                            Selecting previously deselected package libqt4-opengl.                                                      (Reading database ... 207280 files and directories currently installed.)
<InHisName> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg received a segmentation fault.                                                    A package failed to install.  Trying to recover:
<InHisName> Should I close and ?   A try again (installing vbox), B reboot, C ???
<InHisName> That is last of details.  No recovery seen yet.
<TheEvilPhoenix> InHisName:  pastebin much?
<TheEvilPhoenix> :/
<InHisName> The application dpkg-preconfigure has crashed.                            Information about the crash has been successfully collected.                              This application is not known to Bug Buddy, therefore the
<jedijf> do the apt-get -f install
<InHisName> 0 on all items
<jedijf> update
<InHisName> clean run except for vbox notice public key not avail.
<InHisName> but that is probably normal for them
<jedijf> google that...figure it out
<InHisName> went thru series of commands.   Now with synaptic pkg mgr.   Installing vbox4.1  only ONE pkg this time.  We will see.
<InHisName> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/virtualbox-4.1_4.1.2-73507~Ubuntu~natty_i386.deb: subprocess dpkg-deb --fsys-tarfile returned error exit status 2
<InHisName> Seems to have issue --unpack with the .deb file for vbox.
<InHisName> re-booted,  ran each of the series of commands again.   Then:  sudo apt-get install virtualbox-4.1
<InHisName> It ran and did NOT have issues unpacking like synaptic pkg mgr has had.    Looking good so far....
<InHisName> I click on system tools>vbox and   ....   .... nothing
<InHisName> observing top, and clicking...    VirtualBox starts,  one sec,  then two processes vbox.... for one sec then all GONE.  Nothing after that.
<InHisName> Need to reboot again?
<InHisName> kids coming home on sch bus, later.
<jedijf> lamalex: calendar access please jedijf at myfisher dot org
<MobileTurkey> guy Pm's me about girl advice....
<TheEvilPhoenix> hm?
 * TheEvilPhoenix hands MobileTurkey a turkey gun
<MobileTurkey> no idea
<MobileTurkey> it sgetting weird fast
<MobileTurkey> girl asked him on date, he doesnt know what to do
<MobileTurkey> \then she begged him to marry her
<MobileTurkey> he shows me 1 picture and asks if she looks good
<MobileTurkey> then if she will be a good mother
<TheEvilPhoenix> ...
<MobileTurkey> ...
<TheEvilPhoenix> i trust you know the guy?
<TheEvilPhoenix> if not report them
<MobileTurkey> nope
<MobileTurkey> he's floating in #archlinux
<pleia2> the internet is weird
<MobileTurkey> its quite possible i've talke dto him
<MobileTurkey> 1000+ people
<MobileTurkey> anyway watching toy story with my sis, what a great film
<MobileTurkey> "you're my  favorite deputy!"
<TheEvilPhoenix> did you tell him to ask a psychologist instead?
<MobileTurkey> pleia2: once it gets a bit weirder I am splitting
<TheEvilPhoenix> or perhaps tell him to piss off
<MobileTurkey> TheEvilPhoenix: not yet not yet
<MobileTurkey> he is 25, she is 24.5
<pleia2> I don't tend to talk to people privately who I don't know well
<pleia2> if they want to talk, they can talk to me with everyone else
<TheEvilPhoenix> indeed
<MobileTurkey> yes good point
<MobileTurkey> sigh
<MobileTurkey> I told him to see a psychiatrist
<MobileTurkey> (7:28 PM) LynxOfMint: but how good looking of a partner is she?
<MobileTurkey> ...
<pleia2> there really is no need to share the pain with us further :)
<MobileTurkey> pleia2: I might just have to start randomly messaging people with my problems... :-P
<TheEvilPhoenix> indeed
 * TheEvilPhoenix will slap MobileTurkey if we have to endure this crap anymore
<MobileTurkey> this is getting really weird.
<MobileTurkey> I digress, has anyone seen a guy named Piki in here? I haven't seen him in forever
<MobileTurkey> @seen Piki
<TheEvilPhoenix> you forget the bot is dead
<TheEvilPhoenix> although i can fix that by pulling up a supybot :P
<MobileTurkey> what happened to PennBot?
<TheEvilPhoenix> it died
<TheEvilPhoenix> someone tripped on the power cord
<TheEvilPhoenix> and killed the drive
<pleia2> it's vulnerabile to a problem that makes it explode and take up 100% of the CPU on the server
<pleia2> the server only has 512M of RAM, so a 100M supybot was not awesome anyway
<TheEvilPhoenix> mhm
<TheEvilPhoenix> well once i get my box shipped here
<TheEvilPhoenix> i'll be able to dump an IRC bot onto the connection
<pleia2> python monstrosity...
<TheEvilPhoenix> via the box
<TheEvilPhoenix> pleia2:  i hear ya
 * TheEvilPhoenix uses a bot framework that uses far less RAM
<MobileTurkey> pleia2: that's terrible
<MobileTurkey> where do you host the server/
<pleia2> it's a linode
<TheEvilPhoenix> ewwwwey
<TheEvilPhoenix> linode >.>
<pleia2> <3 linode
<pleia2> they donated it to us a few years ago, they've been very good to this team
<TheEvilPhoenix> orly?
<TheEvilPhoenix> cool
<MobileTurkey> I have a vps but i never usre it
<TheEvilPhoenix> i'll take it :P
<TheEvilPhoenix> if you wont use it xD
<MobileTurkey> I mean...
<MobileTurkey> It's really cheap
<MobileTurkey> like 25 for a few months
<TheEvilPhoenix> heh
<TheEvilPhoenix> what os is it?
<MobileTurkey> not so bad
<MobileTurkey> any you want
<MobileTurkey> I have debian
<TheEvilPhoenix> ah debian
<TheEvilPhoenix> debian's nice :P
<MobileTurkey> they have like Archlinux debian uubntu etc
<MobileTurkey> everything you can think over
<TheEvilPhoenix> CentOS?
<TheEvilPhoenix> god-forbidden RHEL?
<MobileTurkey> isn't that costing money?
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<MobileTurkey> all freedistros
<MobileTurkey> awesome support as well. the guys help out with data migration personally
<MobileTurkey> its nice
<MobileTurkey> VPS-host
<MobileTurkey> err vps-forge
<TheEvilPhoenix> link
<TheEvilPhoenix> LINK
<TheEvilPhoenix> LINK NAO
<TheEvilPhoenix> well its either that or i replace the VPSes with a business-class static-ip internet connection...
<TheEvilPhoenix> and then i just set up this server box again :P
<MobileTurkey> http://www.vps-forge.com/
<MobileTurkey> I have a static IP with my vps, 300 gigs a month, 256mb ram 50 GB RAID 1 storage
<TheEvilPhoenix> eww openvz
 * TheEvilPhoenix has a dedi box with 5x16GB Hardware RAID5 SCSI
<TheEvilPhoenix> s/dedi box/server box/
<MobileTurkey> openvnz what is that
<TheEvilPhoenix> openvz
<TheEvilPhoenix> its the virtualization framework they're usingi for the VPSes
<TheEvilPhoenix> its anoying
<TheEvilPhoenix> annoying*
<MobileTurkey> I mean not for me...
<MobileTurkey> It doesn't matter how the host their VPS if I am the client
<MobileTurkey> I just ssh into it.
<TheEvilPhoenix> mhm
<TheEvilPhoenix> regardless
<TheEvilPhoenix> that's decently priced
<TheEvilPhoenix> althoug hits in Germany
<TheEvilPhoenix> and I already have a german VPS :P
<MobileTurkey> speed is awesome
<MobileTurkey> I get awesome speeds
<MobileTurkey> but latency is a bitch until they get a US host.
<MobileTurkey> like really bad...
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-10-01
<TheEvilPhoenix> lol
<jthan> InHisName1: you make progress?
<InHisName1> some, thanks to jedijf.   vbox installs but still has issues.
<InHisName1> Working on it now.
<jthan> Gotcha.
<jthan> Good, I'm glad.
<jthan> Sorry I wasn't of more help
<InHisName1> built headers with setup command.   Now on to installing extensions,  Uhhmmmm,  now complaining can't decompress package right.
<InHisName> Failed to open the Extension Pack /home/rich/Desktop/Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-4.1.2-73507 (1).vbox-extpack.
<InHisName> RTVfsFsStrmNext failed: VERR_TAR_BAD_CHKSUM_FIELD
<jthan> looks to me like the checksum didn't match
<InHisName> re-booted, STILL a problem!
<InHisName> W: Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty-updates_universe_source_Sources  Hash Sum mismatch      is this a problem?
<rmg51> Morning
<InHisName> yah, it's morning alrighty
<waltman> morning
<avatar_> is anybody here
<avatar_> __
<avatar_> ??
 * waltman hides
<avatar_> someone to speak
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-10-02
<InHisName1> Net split at noon, and everyone stops speaking .   .    .     .     .      .       .
<TheEvilPhoenix> orly?
<TheEvilPhoenix> you didnt stop talking
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<InHisName1> 16 hours of silence from me isn't "stop talking" ?    I was referring to 10 hours of silence from netsplit until 10:12pm.
<InHisName1> Now its only you and I that are not part of this "silent majority", TheEvilPhoenix
 * GeekyAdam coughs.
 * GeekyAdam rolls over. ...zzzZZZ
 * InHisName1 awakens *  *   *   *    *
<InHisName1> Is there a command to RE-start the sound system for ubuntu ?    (rather than rebooting)
<InHisName1> never mind, I rebooted
<jackson> yep i think there is and what sound u are using
<andrew> morning
<jackson> morning
<jackson> nite
<JonathanD> Morning.
<JonathanD> 249
<kasted> this rain is starting to get annoying
<rmg51> morning
<kasted> morning
<InHisName> morning rmg51, JonathanD, and kasted
<rmg51> 0/
<bts3685|vps> pleia2: jedijf: EXCITED TO SEE YOU OCT. 13. also, either of you have any experience with osiris?
<JonathanD> Will there be oreo cake, though? thats the real question.
<bts3685|vps> who knows? it's a mystery
<bts3685|vps> hell, i'll bring it myself if you can find a mirror of osiris.shmoo.com that works
<bts3685|vps> i'm searching archive.org now
<bts3685|vps> eh. kind of found what i needed.
<bts3685|vps> http://www.alienvault.com/docs/Installation_Guide.pdf
<bts3685|vps> oops
<bts3685|vps> http://web.archive.org/web/20090207192637/http://osiris.shmoo.com/handbook.html
<bts3685|vps> 2 years old though.. so we'll see
<bts3685|vps> wow. whoever goes to shmoocon
<bts3685|vps> smack them. osiris conf files are screwy.
<bts3685|vps> "hey, instead of installing to /etc, let's install to /var/lib/osiris!"
<bts3685|vps> got it working. wheee insomniaaa
<jedijf> bts3685|vps: wowo, welcome back...
<bts3685|vps> :D
<bts3685|vps> yeah, i'm back in the area for good.
<bts3685|vps> i look forward to seeing y'all, i missed you
<jedijf> we missed you too!
<rmg51> lock up your bathrooms ;-)
<bts3685|vps> heh
<bts3685|vps> by the way, for those wondering and wanted to set up osiris yourself,
<bts3685|vps> the configs are sparse until you actually run the osirismd binary.
<bts3685|vps> heh
<jedijf> bts3685|vps: what was the pony site?
<jedijf> my grand daughter is here and on a pony kick
<bts3685|vps> aw shoot
<bts3685|vps> i didn't restore it yet
<bts3685|vps> (i literally last night started switching my ubuntu linode over to gentoo)
<bts3685|vps> i'll restore it. 1sec
<jedijf> i tried g.rainwreck/ponies....maybe i was right!
<bts3685|vps> http://g.rainwreck.com/omgponies/
<bts3685|vps> close
<bts3685|vps> but i literally just coped it over 2 seconds ago
<bts3685|vps> it used to be at g.rainwreck.com/~bts/omgponies
<bts3685|vps> so... you know. update your bookmarks or something.
<bts3685|vps> also, the stuff on how to do a redirect on shorewall and openwrt is here now: http://g.rainwreck.com/notes/
<jedijf> pony success!
<jedijf> trying to decide how to read my digital linux journal....
<bts3685|vps> jedijf: ssh nethack@g.rainwreck.com
<bts3685|vps> :D
<waltman> jedijf: My too. It's readable on my Nook Touch, but just barely.
<bts3685|vps> also
<bts3685|vps> telnet g.rainwreck.com
<bts3685|vps> same thing
 * GeekyAdam stretches
<GeekyAdam> afternoon.
<GeekyAdam> nethack is too hard for me. Adom is better for simple people like me.
<andrew> morning
<InHisName> Good after noon everyone
 * GeekyAdam waves.
<rmg51> 0/
<erstazi> Has anyone ever messed with CGM files?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-09-24
<waltman> My impression was that wordpress was mainly a blogging platform. I don't have a feel for how it is at designing a website like that.
<jedijf>  waltman the linux sig @ PACS uses a wordpress like that. http://pacsnet.org/groupsatpacs/linux/
<jedijf> via 'pages'
<jedijf> with a 'blog' style option - and pages for static like content
<waltman> What's 'pages'? The only pages I know is Apple's word processor, but I assume it's not that. :)
<jedijf> within wordpress
<waltman> ah
<jedijf> on most themes i have seen
<jedijf> different content pages per se
<jedijf> about - you know the standards
<waltman> What are you gaining by using wordpress there?
<jedijf> nothing
<waltman> Having a 'log in' link at the bottom would make me nervous.
<jedijf> that's probably the 'gain' - multi-user access
<jedijf> but just lock down access
<jedijf> so multiple people from the sig can make changes
<waltman> and keep up with all their security updates :)
<jedijf> well, that's PACS' job, but yeah
<jedijf> it's hosted on their domain
<jedijf> one of my old wordpress' was mutilated
<jedijf> 2 actually
<waltman> that's why I like octopress -- static pages don't give attackers anything to targete
<waltman> I'm not going to recommend it to him, though, because I don't think it's really the right tool for a lab website.
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> Hey rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<waltman> Morning.
<JonathanD> hey waltman
<waltman> yo
<InHisName> oy
<InHisName> when I click on file abc.xyz gedit starts and tries to edit the file.  It's not text so complains a lot after taking forever to load.    WHERE do I go to stop gedit from running xyz files but to do application runwithxyz instead ?
<ChinnoDog> If I remembered the answer I would tell you.
<ChinnoDog> @crickets
<ChinnoDog> No turkey today.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-09-25
<waltman> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning waltman
<waltman> Morning.
<InHisName> Morning
<lamalex> pleia2, do i have to reapply for ubuntu membership if i wanted to become a member again?
<pleia2> lamalex: d[C[Cno, id your membership lapse?
<pleia2> gah
<pleia2> no, did
<lamalex> :P
<lamalex> yah
<pleia2> just email the membership board to readd you
<pleia2> the normal process is clicking "renew" in launchpad when it warns you that you're going to expire in 7 days
<pleia2> but if you miss that, the membership board can just readd you
<pleia2> Ubuntu-membership-boards@lists.ubuntu.com
<lamalex> thank you very much
<jedijf> they did add the "love all users" clause, right?
<InHisName> jedijf: do you still have a callcentric account active ?
<InHisName> Or was it an Ekiga account ?
<jedijf> ekiga
<InHisName> I'm fixing up my VoIP system and need to call a few places to test accounts that are working.
<jedijf> later when i am home - do audio in office
<jedijf> no audio
<InHisName> I'll check back after 8pm, then, jedijf
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-09-26
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hey rmg51
<JonathanD> bit late ;)
<rmg51> I got to sleep in today
<rmg51> no work for me
<JonathanD> ah
<rmg51> but this is still early for me
<rmg51> I was hoping to sleep later :-(
<waltman> morning
<InHisName> morning all
<waltman> https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/545791_526101097416333_292378555_n.jpg
<andrew> Morning
<andrew> We are trying to get Rinxter (a java/tomcat program) running on Ubuntu. Basically, having trouble getting Tomcat 5.5 working on Ubuntu 12.04. Suggestions/tips/help/etc? (Something about setting CATALINA_HOME as well.)
<jedijf> catalina_home needs to be set to /path/to/tomcat
<jedijf> andrew: ^^^
<jedijf> that's all i remember from tocat for a linux journal archive dvd setup
<jedijf> tomcat
<andrew> I'm guessing it's more involved than that. I'm not working on it directly.
<jedijf> java_home to wherever java lives
<andrew> Probably comes down to trying to install tomcat 5.5 on ubuntu 12.04 is the start of the issues.
<jedijf> shouldn't really
<jedijf> the catalina_home part should at least help get further into trouble
<jedijf> then it should complain about something else :)
<andrew> I'll dig a bit deeper and see if there is anymore info about the issue.
<andrew> So he's able to get that part working, but stuck there.
<ChinnoDog> finally, I am back.
<ChinnoDog> The internet seems broken today
<ChinnoDog> I want to shoot myself in the head
<ChinnoDog> oh
<ChinnoDog> wrong channel
<ChinnoDog> lol
<jedijf> suicide is not a solution (for all)
<jedijf> for some...maybe
<ChinnoDog> haha
<ChinnoDog> Like Linux you have to see what works for you.
<ChinnoDog> git is pretty cool
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-09-27
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hey rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<InHisName> Happy drizzly day everyone
<waltman> morning
<teddy-dbear> hi peoples
<ChinnoDog> sup
<InHisName> the sky ?
<pleia2> btw https://lists.lopsa.org/pipermail/ug-leaders/2012-September/000032.html
<MutantTurkey> waltman: !!!!
<MutantTurkey> OpenCv is way faster than Image magick  in my test and it's really easy to port
<MutantTurkey> actually it's a lot cleaner
<MutantTurkey> I find magickwands pixeliterators to be a total pita
<MutantTurkey> image = cvCreateImage(filename, type, channels);
<MutantTurkey> CvScalar *pixelValues = cvGet2D(image, x,y);
<MutantTurkey> that's all it is
<MutantTurkey> and setting is cvSet2D
<MutantTurkey> seemd to be pretty nice
<MutantTurkey> I was using the MagickWand interface for C though, maybe the Magick++ interface is better
<MutantTurkey> but it is a lot faster.
<MutantTurkey> I'm processing 18,000 images in 2 Minutes on my laptop
<MutantTurkey> Actually I may have overstated myself on the performance, but the library seems more geared to doing research anyway
<MutantTurkey> no definitely a good boost in performance once I kicked out all of my memory leaks
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-09-28
<ChinnoDog> hi turkey
<ChinnoDog> https://avocado.io/
<ChinnoDog> gag
<ChinnoDog> Only one partner at a time. I can't use it to send cute messages to all my internet girlfriends.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Hi.
<waltman> Yo.
<JonathanD> hey waltman
<waltman> *YAWN*
<waltman> So tired. And I need to head into Drexel today to meet my new coworkers and build my new workstation.
<JonathanD> Happy Friday.
<waltman> http://shirt.woot.com/offers/consider-yourself-warned
<JonathanD> heh
<waltman> $boss sent me the specs yesterday. They're insane.
<waltman> Well, I *thought* they were insane. Then I noticed that some of the items had 2s next to them.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<InHisName> Morning, bear, stuffed animal, and servant that helps bear read and type.
<ChinnoDog> morning, peeps
<teddy-dbear> almost afternoon ChinnoDog ;-)
<ChinnoDog> almost but not yet. There is still 6 more minutes of morning.
<pleia2> morning!
<ChinnoDog> pleia2 still has more than 6 minutes of morning
<pleia2> yes
<teddy-dbear> afternoon peoples :-D
<teddy-dbear> except pleia2... morning
 * pleia2 hugs teddy-dbear 
<pleia2> got interviewed for RWW :) http://www.readwriteweb.com/hack/2012/09/meet-the-ubuntu-women.php
<teddy-dbear> :-[
 * ChinnoDog studies RWW
<InHisName> a nice write up about ubuntu women, pleia2
<pleia2> thanks
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-09-29
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Hey
<waltman> Morning
 * ChinnoDog yawns loudly
<pleia2> morning
<rmg51> morning pleia2
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-09-30
<InHisName> Good evening all
<rmg51> Morning
<waltman> morning
<InHisName> Only one morning from waltman and then, me at 7pm?  such a quiet day.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-09-23
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<adom> InHisName: why the double nick?
<HowdyDoody> Two machine and two Pidgin's running
<adom> fair enough
<square-r00t> IRC failover
<adom> fyi Valve just announced a Linux-based Steam operating system: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/09/valve-announce-steamos
<adom> which is awesome
<adom> I don't want to jump the gun, but if I have a Steam console in my living room, I'd be a happy happy geek.
<ChinnoDog> hmm
<ChinnoDog> Next video came console could be "steam box"?
<adom> ChinnoDog: yep. would preorder.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-09-24
<jackson> evening
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<JonathanD> morning
<adom> any other irssi users? can you /ignore #ubuntu-us-pa [somenick]?
<adom> I trust you're seeing my intentions...
 * adom rolls his eyes.
 * adom looks around for a bit of large trout...
<jedijf> adom: do /help ignore   it should have your answer
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-09-25
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning
<ChinnoDog> morning
<jedijf> morn
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-09-26
 * ChinnoDog yawns
<wyattderp> Alright I am thinking about switching back to ubuntu. >.>
<wyattderp> Been out in the wild a while with #! and I know my computer can handle anything I throw at it. Running a Core i5 (Sandy Bridge) with 32GB of ram. No reason not to.
<HowdyDoody> Is morning over ?  Sure looks dark out.......
<wyattderp> HowdyDoody, Its about to be morning again :) xD
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<rmg511> almost right away:-/
<rmg51> looks like I'm getting a new Clear hotspot
<rmg51> this one doesn't seem to be working right
<HowdyDoody> Well, well, Good AFterNoon, wyattderp
<wyattderp> Yo HowdyDoody
<wyattderp> Sup
<HowdyDoody> Getting lots of practice coughing repeatedly, wyattderp
<wyattderp> Sick? o.O Sorry mang!
<HowdyDoody> Some day I'll be an experienced cougher.
<wyattderp> -- I am working on code... Android development xD -- Oh nice sounds like an... interesting goal? o.O -- Really though bro, hope you feel better!
<HowdyDoody> My son brings home samples all the time from school.
<HowdyDoody> Doing an android app ?
<HowdyDoody> or developing parts of android itself ?
<wyattderp> Oh right! Apps not the OS itself Sorry about that!
<wyattderp> I'm one of the guys that makes the OS worth while to use. xD
<wyattderp> Also I will be switching to XUbuntu for work. :) Was one #! and I love #! with all my heart but ubuntu is where its at for business's and so on. Not to mention I can make XFCE look Smexy.
<wyattderp> on*
<wyattderp> Sorry about that >.>
<wyattderp> JonathanD, I am still everywhere! WHOHUAHAHAHAHAH!!! :)
<poppeye> hello all
<HowdyDoody> Smexy ?    Have I missed a new term again ?
<wyattderp> LOL HowdyDoody Its the same thing as sexy as you can imagine. >.> Some dude had an arch install on his box and went through how to make XFCE epic looking er.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-09-27
<HowdyDoody> I can ping from domain server machine to ubuntu 'workgroup' computer.   I try to enter \\192.168.1.2\ in browser and I get window pop up in NETWORK showing two items: 'netlogon share' and 'sysvol share' .  Both when clicked upon, prompt for user/password.   I've tried both domainuser/password and also ubuntu-user/password and neither are acceptable.   Clues anyone ?
<rmg51>  Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<InHisName> Morning gents, ladies, and non-humans
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<InHisName> Anyone have answer for HowdyDoody's comment 4x above ?
 * InHisName yawns
<ChinnoDog> HowdyDoody: you used the wrong slash
<ChinnoDog> In Windows you either use <domain>\
<ChinnoDog> err
<ChinnoDog> <domain>\<user> or <user>@<fqdn>
<ChinnoDog> e.g. chinnodog@domain.com
<ChinnoDog> or domain\chinnodog
<ChinnoDog> (There is a technical difference but it is not relevant most of the time.)
 * wyattderp waves a hand
<JonathanD> Howdy.
<adom> haayyy
<wyattderp> Hai!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-09-28
<rmg51> Morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-09-29
<HowdyDoody> I also tried both this way:  '\username'  & 'password'  and still no luck.
<HowdyDoody> ChinnoDog: I am in a windows machine trying to cnx to an ubuntu box and I get prompted for user/password.  ARe slashes used to connect to ubuntu shares ?   It's samba stuff that is shared that it sees. Does samba use a diff username/password combo by chance ?  Hmmm, maybe I left a note to myself in samba if so.....
<rmg51> Morning
<ChinnoDog> HowdyDoody: What is the domain name that SAMBA is using? Don't assume it will select the correct domain name for you. That works sometimes but more often than not does not work.
<ChinnoDog> Windows wants to connect you to resources using your current credentials when possible. SAMBA is probably using your host name or other string you configured as the domain name.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-09-22
<rmg51> Morning
<jackson> morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<kodiak11> Mornin'
<kodiak11> Pittsburgher here - RHEL user professionally for a few years now.  Was a Ubuntu hobbiest since the very beginning w/ 4.10 to about 10.04.  Just checking in to say howdy ya'll
<kodiak11> Just now dipping a toe again w/ 14.04 on a Lenovo.  Trying to give Unity a fair shake.
<teddy-dbear> don't shake too hard you might break it
<kodiak11> There are some cool parts I guess, I've often thought with the trend toward 16:9 that getting vertical space back and putting side-bars on will help
<kodiak11> but I'm not thrilled to not have all my silly XFCE widgets in the top bar tray
<kodiak11> (CPU utilization etc)
<kodiak11> After Gnome 2.32 I standardized on XFCE
<rmg51> that's why I'm not using Unity
<rmg51> I want silly things on my panel
<rmg51> like an email notification icon
<kodiak11> Are they sorting that?
<rmg51> and a thermal monitor
<kodiak11> Are gadgets coming back in later versions of Unity?
<rmg51> haven't heard
<rmg51> as long as I can't add to the panel I won't use it
<rmg51> I stay with XFCE
 * jedijf votes Lubuntu
<rmg51> can't customize it the way you can XFCE
<kodiak11> Sure that's fair but I feel like Unity could suck less if they just sort some stuff out.  Wonder how Clem's projects are doing (haven't looked in a bit at Cinnamon and whatever the other one was...)
<kodiak11> Looks like there are a few gadgets avail in unity that can make it suck less:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/30334/what-application-indicators-are-available
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-09-23
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<kodiak11> morning
<MutantTurkey> my ppa ticket expires 7:59, metered parkingends at 8:00pm
<MutantTurkey> am i safe or not?
<jedijf> safe
<jedijf> @roulette
<jedijf>  < phreebot> jedijf: *click*
<jedijf> see
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-09-24
<MutantTurkey> doubt it
<MutantTurkey> i just took the receipt off at exactly 8
<MutantTurkey> just gotta say
<MutantTurkey> fuck the ppa, fuck philadelphia's parking situation, fuck the lack of parking when there are plenty of spots.
<MutantTurkey> giant no loading zones... every d-bag has a driveway, which is to a boarded up garage, half the streets are 2 hour parking, which is total bs, because during the day they're empty - nobody is home during the day, they're at work
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<Guest80594> okay, who remembers my burger outfit?
<Guest80594> somebody here snapped a pic of it, like two years ago
<MobileTurkey> jedijf: was that you?
<MobileTurkey> i posted it here, but the res is so low... http://twitpic.com/7kx0xq/full
<MobileTurkey> i would love a higher res version
<ChinnoDog> MobileTurkey: That is you?
<MobileTurkey> yes..
<MobileTurkey> years ago
<jedijf> MobileTurkey: not me
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-09-25
<MobileTurkey> damnit
<rmg51> Morning
<jedijf> MobileTurkey: watch the F bombs....ubuntu rules in effect
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<MobileTurkey> jedijf: sorry
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-09-26
<rmg51> Morning
<ChinnoDog> morning
<JonathanS> How's it going?
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
 * ChinnoDog sips his tea
<ChinnoDog> I can not stop eating M&Ms from the dispenser at work.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-09-28
<InHisName> Morning
<teddy-dbear> hi
<teddy-dbear> bye
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-09-21
<rmg51> Morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-09-22
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<lazypower> ]o
<lazypower> \o even
<teddy-dbear> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-09-23
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-09-24
<rmg51> Morning
<L3gacy> morning
<lazypower> o/
<L3gacy> wassup?
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-09-25
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-09-27
<penth> Any opinions on ARK? It's 1/3 off in the humble store this weekend
<penth> System: Ivy Bridge quad-core i5 with GTX 960, so I should handle the graphics, but I'm just more interested in gameplay and Linux stability
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-09-26
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> o/
<Forge> icey: I liked the idea of this channel, but it's just SO BUSY. So much noise.
<Forge> I'll give it another few years, tops.
<teddy-dbear> should have been here in the early years
<Forge> I don't doubt.
<teddy-dbear> you couldn't shut people up
<teddy-dbear> some of the same people now as then with nothing left to say :-(
<Forge> E|\.......|F
<jthan> We did have a really nice crowd "back then"
<jthan> It was fun
<Forge> Geh, you let jthan in here? Clearly no standards. He's nowhere near pa.
<teddy-dbear> he's nowhere near this planet ;-)
<icey> Forge: apparently we're welcoming of people who's ever been in PA...
<Forge> I guess. Pretty wide net, though.
<ChinnoDog> Some of us visit PA occasionally.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-09-27
<waltman> PA's really a state of mind
<teddy-dbear> some of us never left :-D
<waltman> Yeah, but you hibernate all winter!
<teddy-dbear> only when there is nothing to do ;-)
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> o/
<Forge_Away> I would like to hibernate. It would cut the food bills and help with losing weight.
<teddy-dbear> I prefer to vegetate
<teddy-dbear> that way you don't miss out on any good T.V.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-09-28
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
<ChinnoDog> Morning
<teddy-dbear> \o
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-09-29
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> o/
<Forge> yohai
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-09-30
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-10-01
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-10-02
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-09-25
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<dzho> teddy-dbear: good morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-09-26
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> o/
<swift110> hey
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-09-27
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-09-28
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-09-29
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-09-30
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-10-01
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-09-23
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-09-24
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-09-25
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-09-26
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> Has anyone ever tried playing a game using GPU resources on a cloud server? Asking because people are fond of cute low powered Linux devices but I wonder if maybe it would be easy to play a high end game remotely, like using NX and an AWS GPU instance.
<ChinnoDog> $3.06/hr is steep for a server but not for playing a game on an nVidia Tesla v100 for a few hours. It is a lot cheaper than buying a gaming PC.
<ChinnoDog> Apparently no one knows how fast a game will run on a v100 because they are only used for machine learning and nVidia doesn't want them to compete with desktop chips.
<ChinnoDog> https://www.paperspace.com/gaming
<ChinnoDog> There is the answer. Maybe I could survive with only a light and energy efficient laptop/tablet after all.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-09-27
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-09-28
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-09-29
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
